# Limpieza de una Placa Madre



## Danielv

Hola amigos del foro, tenia tiempo sin venir por aqui, espero que todos esten bien... 

Siempre hemos escuchado que una placa madre se debe limpiar con una brocha suave o pinceles y si es tiene como soplar aire pues mucho mejor...  y hay quienes preguntan que si les puede mojar un poco y pues siempre dicen que no, aunque yo lo hago raras veces con isopos y todo bien, pero ese no es el caso...     

El caso es que tengo un primo que se distrae muy bien limpiando su computadoras, el ha tenido computadoras desde las 386 y siempre las ha lavado con gasolina... si gasolina la que utilizan los autos para poder andar, siempre las saca de su chasis y la soporta parada con una mano y con la otra utiliza una brocha con un pote de gasilina y muy tranquilo la pasa por toda la placa madre, luego con agua y un poco de lavaplatos liquido con otro brocha pues para quitar todas las impurezas y el olor a gasolina y luego con un trapito la seca y es que le pasa un poco de aire con su compresor, eso si, la deja 24 horas despues en un lugar caliente y la monta y pues no ha pasado nada sino que quedo bien limpia...

Lo ha hecho con todas las pc que ha tenido y me dijo que con thinner tambien la lava pero es mas facil sacar gaslina del carro que comprar thinner jajajaja...

Alguno de ustedes se ha atrevido a esto ???


----------



## zeta_bola_1

NI LOCO NI MAMAU!!!!!!!!!aire de compresor, con filtro de humedad, pinceles blandos y alcohol, este ultimo pasado con lo que necesite segun la ocasion

el thinner puede llegar a joder algun plastico, ademas de que si queda algo de liquido entre los contactos, como ser el zocalo del micro, bah cualquier zocalo, chau, sonaste

pa mi, un kamikaze el muchacho

saludos


----------



## capitanp

Daaaaaaaaa! eso de desarmar el gabinete, poner el compresor en marcha, sacar gasolina me da como que es mucho trabajo...

Yo la meto en el lavaplatos y ya!


----------



## zeta_bola_1

capitanp dijo:


> Yo la meto en el lavaplatos y ya!


 
pero sin sacar el mother me imagino


----------



## analfabeta

el thinner es buena opción, ahora si hay piezas de plástico que puedan corroer facilmente, el alcohol es una opción, y como son solventes que se evaporan rápido, realmente no hay problema de que que de húmedo o mojado algún componente, con dejarlo secar5 minutos basta

Lo del lavaplatos tambien funciona (agua y jabón) pero ahi si hay que dejarlo secar un buen tiempo


----------



## capitanp

No el Mother lo lavo aparte

YouTube - Cleaning a Motherboard Using Scrubbing Bubbles

Yo que me prendi al juego y despues vi este video


----------



## electrodan

El Thiner *NO* es una buena elección. Es mejor dejarlo sucio a limpiarlo con thiner. La sustancia correcta a utilizar es el *alcohol isopropílico*, que no afecta a ningún componente, no es conductor de la electricidad, y se seca en pocos minutos.


----------



## elosciloscopio

Y como la CPU se caliente demasiado prende tu compu


----------



## fernandob

me mato ese video 
yo de PC no se mucho pero ni loco hago eso......y el spray que es =?? acido muriatico en spray ??? -.:-?
falto golpear la placa contra el borde de la pileta para secarla y que al final salude pedro picapiedras.

dejo la duda por que siempre puedo estar equivocado......pero ......... yo veo que la nona se puso a limpiar mi PC asi y encima puso un video por que esta buscando hacer horas extras fuera de casa y me muero.......


----------



## g.corallo

creo que ese aerosol es limpiador para horno

lo que falta es que la merta en el microaondas y tiene un audioricmico


----------



## zeta_bola_1

ojo, esa placa tiene puertos isa, asi que es una compu vieja, yo tambien podria hacer un videito asi sacando el mother en el horno de casa

saludos


----------



## mauro27

Hola Master, te recomiendo algo que yo uso como Ing, Técnico electrónico... Usa la aceite en aerosol w40 es perfecta y no es conductiva la recomiendo asta para limpiar placas de celulares etc.
Un abrazo.


----------



## eLBARDOS

Hola q tal! La limpieza mas basica de un computadora es con un compresor, para quitarle el exceso de polvo con la ayuda de una brocha. Por ultimo con un poco de *dialectrico* en la placa se solucionan la mayoria de las fallas del hardware del PC.

Eso del video nunca lo habias visto!! Asusta. Se imaginan un Centro de Servicio asi! 

Saludos!!


----------



## zeta_bola_1

como cosa rara que uso para limpiar los contactos de las placas y las ram es una goma de borrar de las blancas, blandita, saca toda la mugre enseguida


----------



## mauro27

Ese video es re trucho. saludos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

naaaaaa, en serio???trucho???? con razon ahora estoy en una pc del cyber, la pucha

saludos


----------



## flaviosblanco

Juassssssss lo del video es perfectamente posible, el tema que no hay que dejar la bateria del bios, y en lo posible tampoco el mismo bios, conoci un kamikaze que alguna vez lo hiso, dejo secar mucho tiempo la mobo antes de prenderla, pero se corre muchisimos riesgos entre cortos y oxidacion, mejor un pincel suave y aire a presion. Tengo varias mother socket 7 para probar y no me doleria perderlas, ahora me gustaria ver quien es capaz de arriesgar una mother de corei7 o phenom, yo ni mamado arriesgo una nueva


----------



## leyenda

man  eso  es muy facil  solo  es destapar el  gabiente y quitar  algunas partes pero eso  si  tiene que  darte cuenta como van conectados y limpiarlas una por una y el  resto  que  no se puede  quitar lo haces con un soplador  o  un brochita ^^


----------



## tulio

jajajajja, esto si que me da risa, esto me a dado la idea de lavar las mother`s con un estropajo, frejon  y enjuagarlas con clarasol o sosa, supongo que no pasara nada solo se me podrian picar las manos jajajajajjajajajaj


----------



## Danielv

Buenas amigos foristas.....  TODOS me dicen que el thiner es malo y que puede dañar algun plastico, resulta ser que yo les hable de GASOLINA la que usan los carros, no THINER que no lo utiliza ningun carro.... o por lo menos en VENEZUELA ningun carro corre con thiner.... pero ahora hare yo unas pruebas ya que un amigo tiene disponible 10 computadoras para romper asi sea con tumbarranchos... yo hare algunas pruebas y les contare despues, pero me gusta la idea de lavar una tarjeta madre para core i7 para hacer de prueba jajajaja....... saludos....


----------



## LuigiDJ

Bueno, de raro no tiene nada lavar las motherboard con agua, yo lo hago y hasta el momento no he perdido ninguna. Lo aprendi cuando trabaje con una empresa que hacia mantenimiento de cajeros automaticos, y las board de esos terminaban en un estado de suciedad increible, lo que haciamos era lavarlas con una brocha y jabon de lavar platos, y despues soplarlas con aire a presion  y colocarlas un buen rato al sol. Otra cosa que tambien hacian era rociarlas con alcohol despues de lavarlas, porque el alcohol retiraba la humedad que se quedaba entre los pines de los integrados, y nuevamente aire a presion.
Antes de lavarlas, se les retiraban todas las tarjetas y la pila de la bios, asi como en el video. Aun hoy si me traen una board resucia, le hago el mismo tratamiento, es mas, he logrado salvar un par solo con lavarlas. Lo mismo se les puede hacer a los ventiladores de los disipadores, agua, jabon y aire a presion.

Saludos


----------



## ehbressan

Usen contacmatic super, es dielectrico y no ataca plasticos, ademas de limpiar contactos.
Obvio que para Argentina, ya que el producto es nacional, de quimica Delta.
Sds.


----------



## Danielv

Bueno bueno....  aki tengo una tarjeta madre biostar p4m800 que ya tiene sus añitos y tenia tiempo sin usar esa pc porque me arme una nueva, la cuestion es que la intente prender y lo que dio fue problemas aun cuando yo la habia dejado bien.... 

me deje de cuentos y hoy la lave con un poco de kerosene con alcohol porque tenia unos manchones horribles... lo aplique con un cepillo dental y luego lave toda la placa con lavaplatos liquido con una brocha suave y quedo brillante.....


todavia se esta secando.... no tengo apuros en armarla... pero la semana que viene si la armare y les cuento que paso....   OJO.. ella ya no prendia....


----------



## luisval22

la verdad es que yo lo ago con el spray especial pero probrare si no me fuciono pues nuca mas me veran jajajajaja


----------

